# Miami Clip with Long Topknot?



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I think she's adorable, but my opinion doesn't count since I can't quite get the grooming thing down yet. 

I am always experimenting with my little Paige. Right now, she's sporting my version of the 'Gypsy Vanner' look. Her body is shaved close, her TK is long (has never been trimmed), but I left her 'horsefeathers' on her legs and her little stubby tail is longish but not shaped into a pom-pom. So, for right now, she's my little tiny draft horse poodle. lol
Now all I need to do is find a little Budwiser wagon to hook her to.......


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/13127-anyone-have-photos-miami-long-tk.html
here is a thread about that...and I think she is adorable!!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Ms Stella said:


> http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/13127-anyone-have-photos-miami-long-tk.html
> here is a thread about that...and I think she is adorable!!


Ahhhh!! Thank you so much for that! I'm going over the that thread now :lol:


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Jack-a-poo! It's so nice to see you post. Maybe I've been missing them, but I had thought you weren't posting here any more. I would sure miss seeing your wonderful pictures of Sasha, that's for sure.

I absolutely love her in a Miami! What a difference from her previous clip. 

I hope to see more post from you and pictures of Sasha in the future.


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey Sandy!  I've posted some pics of Sasha awhile back after I shaved her muzzle for the first time, but mostly I've been posting pics on deviantart. Enneirda dragged me on over there lol and what a surprised your daughter is there too! So I've been seeing some pics of Gigi there, LOVE Pinky Gigi by the way :wink:


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I totally forgot that my daughter had mentioned you to me a few weeks back. What a small world!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She is adorable in the Miami! I don't think her head looks too big right now, but it might if it gets much bigger. She is so cute.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

outwest said:


> She is adorable in the Miami! I don't think her head looks too big right now, but it might if it gets much bigger. She is so cute.


 Agree with outwest....she's really really cute the way she is now, but if that tk gets any bigger, she's going to look like she's about to do a face-plant into the ground.  So maybe just keep it trimmed to the length it is now? As far as the neck blending...(and I'm just spitballing here  ) what about the "v" shape on her neck instead of a straight line? That would help blend....or maybe give her a crest? I dunno...that's a hard one for me honestly. Or maybe leave her body a teeny bit longer...such as maybe a #4 blade? I don't usually like using longer blades with miami trims, especially on a toy...but it can work, especially if the bracelets are big enough. Anyway...hope I could give you some ideas.


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback and suggestions. Her hair in these pics have grown out a bit since I last clipped her so the head and body looks more balanced out especially from the front view they look alright at the moment. But if I look at her from behind her head does look a bit bigger compared to her body. I'm planning on clipping her this weekend and I usually use a 5FC against the hair grain. I can imagine there will be an explosion of head once I clip her :lol: Maybe I should try a 4FC first and see.

Mom24doggies, what do you mean by a V shape on the neck? From which angle does the V goes? 

I saw this pic from Ms Stella's other thread Jaden | Flickr - Photo Sharing! and I would love for her to be able to have this kind of length on the body with the TK like this, just not sure whether it'll work on a Toy. I guess if all fails I will have to trim down her TK a bit.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay..so, I just replied to another thread saying I've never found the miami clip to be flattering on any dog.. i stand corrected, your dog looks absolutely beautiful in that clip with the long topknot. I love it! If that dog came into my salon I would fall in love.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Jack-a-poo, I'm so glad you're doing this cut! I think Sasha looks adorable! I love "mix-n-match" grooms. Right now Lumi has a tied up topknot, with ears trimmed to the tip of the leather. It makes her look kind of like a mushroom, but I think it's cute on her! She's in a sort of Scandi, with no shaved tail band, and her face and feet are growing out. I don't plan to do a full leg, though, so I still scissor the cuffs at the normal point for shaved feet, even though her feet are turning into little puff-balls. I love the idea of putting together all the features you like and finding a new way to balance them out on one dog. : ) Remember, just because the front of her TK is tied up, doesn't mean you can't trim a little length off the rest of the dome to bring the size down. Especially if you do a lot of thinnering, you can still have that natural look, but it just won't be as big. She may look a little funny when you let her hair down if her "bangs" are longer than the rest, but if tied up is the usual look for her, trim the hair to suit that! I'd love to see the pics after you clip her again! And I love the complete turn around from her previous clip - Poodles are so much fun to style!!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you Aidan! I'm glad she's able to give you a somewhat different view of the Miami 


PammiPoodle, I've seen the "mushroom" look here but on teddy bear clips. The face is a teddy, the TK is blended into the ears and the ears are kept short. They're freakin adorable :lol:

I've never thought of having the bangs longer than the rest of the TK, now that's an idea there. If the head gets too big I can tie the bangs and trim around it. Thanks! Before this I was thinking that all TKs have to be evenly trimmed right to the bangs but then the bangs would be too short to tie. Even now for Sasha, I find it difficult to tie because they're not as long as they should be yet.


----------

